# Frankia European Dealers



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi all......we are interested in the Frankia Royal Class range. Unfortunately can't make Dusseldorf this year. Can anybody en-liken us as to who the main dealers of Frankia are in mainland Europe ? We are interested in visiting such providing they carry full range to view including the Royal. Also staff who speak English.....thanks in anticipation....Crindle.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Crindle and welcome to MHFacts, this link should help..

http://www.frankia.com.fr/concessionnaires/

pete


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Crindle,
It's a shame you can't make Dusseldorf show, because that is definitely the place to see every model (inc Royal class) Frankia have to offer. They also have the designer and tech people from the factory there.
We saw our van at Dusseldorf but ordered it through Bundesvan who in turn ordered it from Tankmobile, somewhere in the north of Germany near the Kiel canal. Got a good deal and all handled in a very professional manner.
I cannot vouch for the range of vehicles they stock but I know from a subsequent conversation that Rene Tank (owner) speaks excellent english.
Good luck
Bob


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi Crindle 
May I Suggest that you take a look at the Cathargo chic as well. I think its better built and better value for money. 

Wobby


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi again......big thanks for prompt replies; a good start. The one thing I omitted from my original post was the obvious. Is there any one out there running a Frankia Royal Class would very much appreciate feedback ?

Regards.....Crindle.

PS Thanks Wobby will take a look at the Carthargo range also.


----------



## BHappy (Mar 23, 2008)

Crindle said:


> Hi all......we are interested in the Frankia Royal Class range. Unfortunately can't make Dusseldorf this year. Can anybody en-liken us as to who the main dealers of Frankia are in mainland Europe ? We are interested in visiting such providing they carry full range to view including the Royal. Also staff who speak English.....thanks in anticipation....Crindle.


We're dealing with Mobilpartner, Gutersloh, near Dortmund. Marco (son of owner) speaks good english 05241 73263... He's on hols until 27th
Closer to Uk is Bronntechnics, near antwerp, Ronnie Rys, excellent english .
BH


----------



## Frank730 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi,

We brought our Frankia from Marco. We decided on the spec and then faxed this to several dealers - Marco was the best price. He will not have a Royal in stock but will advise where you can see one or visit www.mobile.de to find one.

Happy hunting............


----------



## EricB (Feb 28, 2011)

*Royal Frankia*

We also purchased our Frankia Comfort class from Marco in Gutterslow. Our first Euro motorhome, having come from the big rigs in the States. I can't saw enough good about Mobil partner and Marco. His wife was getting ready to deliver their first child, but Marco made time to be there for us when we flew in from S. Italy. All paperwork was done in advance, all tax stamps and transport paper done. All we did was sign and drive! A fabulous adventure for us and our Bichons!


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

We are on motorhome No6 of which 5 were bought with Marco. They were all Adria's and now we have the Frankia.
The whole family have become great friends of ours over the years and they will do everything to help.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------

